# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Էթիկա >  Ուշացումներ…

## Երկնային

_Խոսենք պունկտուալությունից… 
Մարդիկ բաժանվում են երկու կատեգորիայի` պունկտուլաներ և նրանք, որոց շատերը կցանկանային խեղդել… 

Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում ուշացումներին…
Արդյո՞ք դուք խրոնիկ ուշացողներ եք, թե՞ միշտ ժամանակին եք հասնում հանդիպման վայրը, կամ էլ նույնիսկ նշանակված ժամանակից շուտ… 

Հարց տղաներին`
Թույլատրելի է, որ աղջիկները ուշանում են ժամադրությունից, և ինչքանո՞վ… 
ինչքա՞ն կսպասեք աղջկան, եթե նա ուշանում է… 

Հարց աղջիկներին`
Եթե գաք հանդիպման համար նշանակված վայրը, իսկ տղան դեռ չի եկել, ինչքա՞ն եք պատրաստ սպասել…_

----------


## Kuk

Աաաաաաաա :LOL:  պալիտ եղա :LOL:  ես եմ առաջինը քվեարկել:

Խրոնիկ ուշացող եմ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Թե հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներն ինչքան պետքա իրար սպասեն կամ չսպասեն, թող մյուսներն ասեն, իսկ ես թեմատիկ մի բան մեջբերեմ, կարդացել եմ  մի տեղ  :Smile: 

1. Տղամարդը տղամարդուն սպասում է 5 րոպե, որ պարզի` հո բան չի եղել?
2. Տղամարդը տղամարդուն սպասում է 10 րոպե, որպեսզի պարզի գրողի տանի թե ինչ է եղել:
3. Տղամարդը տղամարդուն սպասում է 15 րոպե, որպեսզի մռութը ցբխի` անկախ նրանից թե ինչ է եղել:

----------

armen9494 (11.09.2012)

----------


## Grieg

որ ինձ սպասում են ավելի եմ նյարդաինանում քան որ ես եմ սպասում..դրա համար աշխատում եմ չուշանալ
մի անգամ 40 րոպե հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցչին սպասացրել եմ , բայց ինձ թվում ա նա սպասում եր Գալաթեայի նշված վերջին տարբերակի սկզբունքով  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Աաաաաաաա պալիտ եղա ես եմ առաջինը քվեարկել:
> 
> Խրոնիկ ուշացող եմ…


Դե համարում եմ մեր քաղաքում 10-15 րոպե ուշանալը ուշանալ չի  :LOL: 
Բայց դե հիմնականում ես եմ ուշանում ժամադրություններից, չնայած երբ ջղայնացած եմ լինում ժամադրություն նշանակելուց սովորաբար մի կես ժամ նախատեսածս ժամանակից շուտ եմ ժամադրովում ու մի կես ժամ էլ հատուկ ուշանում եմ  :LOL: 
Ընդ որում նախապես զգուշացնում եմ ուշանաս չեմ սպասելու  :Angry2: 

Միանգամ այ ասյպես ընկերոջս էի ժամադրել (ձմեռ էր ու լավ էլ ցուրտ) ինքը խրոնիկ ուշացող է, ընդ որում ուշանում է առնվազն մի ժամից ոչ պակաս: Իրեն ժամադրել էի ժամը 10:00 իսկ մենք պայմանավորվել ինք 11:30 :Smile: 
Խեղճ ընկերս այդ օրը որոշել էր չուշանալ և հանդիպման վայր էր գնացել ժամը 9:15  :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Թե հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներն ինչքան պետքա իրար սպասեն կամ չսպասեն, թող մյուսներն ասեն, իսկ ես թեմատիկ մի բան մեջբերեմ, կարդացել եմ  մի տեղ 
> 
> 1. Տղամարդը տղամարդուն սպասում է 5 րոպե, որ պարզի` հո բան չի եղել?
> 2. Տղամարդը տղամարդուն սպասում է 10 րոպե, որպեսզի պարզի գրողի տանի թե ինչ է եղել:
> 3. Տղամարդը տղամարդուն սպասում է 15 րոպե, որպեսզի մռութը ցբխի` անկախ նրանից թե ինչ է եղել:


դուրս եկավ էջ րոպե սպասելը  :Hands Up: 
իսկ ես աշխատում եմ ճիշտ  ժամանակին լինել կամ ավելի շուտ, չնայած վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ ուշանում եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

որ չմոռանամ, կաշխատեմ չուշանամ

համենայն դեպս առաջ լավ էի աշխատում (միշտ ժամանակից շուտ էի տեղ հասնում), բայց վերջերս քիչ չեմ ուշանում

----------


## Երկնային

_Ժամանակին ես ահավոր պունկտուալ էի… 

հետո դաժան մարդկանց (Galatea-ի ականջը կանչի, մի քանի անգամ իրա պատճառով քիչ էր մնում մանյակների զոհ դառնայի) հետ շատ հաճախ պայմանավորվելիս մի կես ժամ մենակս կանգնել սպասել եմ, ու դրանից հետո սկսեցի էլ ճիշտ ժամանակին չգնալ…  միայն երբ որ համոզված եմ, որ պայմանավորված եմ պունկտուալ մարդու հետ, այդ ժամանակ եմ ժամանակին գնում… 

հատկապես ակումբի հանդիպումներից եմ ուշանում, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ նշանակված ժամից մի երկու ժամ էլ սպասում ենք բոլորին, ես էլ արխային ուշանում եմ…

Միակ դեպքը, երբ որ ես պրոնիկ ուշացող եմ, դա դասի գնալուց ա… միշտ ուշանում եմ մի հինգ-տաս րոպե, որովհետև չեմ կարողանում արթնանալ առավոտը… 

Եթե տղան ուշանա, մի տասնհինգ րոպե կսպասեմ երևի, իսկ հետո արդեն կգործի Գալաթեայի 3-րդ սկզբունքը…_

----------


## Norton

Պատասխանել եմ նայած ժամանակ, բայց դե խրոնիկ ուշացող եմ :Sad:  :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

> Պատասխանել եմ նայած ժամանակ, բայց դե խրոնիկ ուշացող եմ


_փաստորեն դու էլ ինքնախաբեությամբ ես զբաղվում_

----------


## Norton

> _փաստորեն դու էլ ինքնախաբեությամբ ես զբաղվում_


հա բա ինձ հույս եմ տալի, որ չեմ ուշանում :LOL: 
բայց մեկ-մեկ լինումա, որ չեմ ուշանում :Tongue:  դուք էն ասեք էդ ուշանոլու դեմ ոնց պայքարենք՞, գնանք Գերամանիա վերապատրաստվելու աչքիս :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> հատկապես ակումբի հանդիպումներից եմ ուշանում, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ նշանակված ժամից մի երկու ժամ էլ սպասում ենք բոլորին, ես էլ արխային ուշանում եմ…


Մի անգամ տեսել եմ քեզ Ակումբի հանդիպման ժամանակ Կասկադի մոտ սպասելիս, բայց մենակ չէիր :Blush:  :Tongue:

----------


## Racer

Աչխատում եմ երբեք չուշանալ, ավելի լավ է 5 րոպե շուտ հասնեմ քան 1 րոպե ուշանամ: Հանդիպման ժամանակը պայմանավորվելիս հաշվի եմ առնում նաև այն, որ  կարող են տարբեր չնախատեսված բաներ պատահել որոնք կարող են ուշացման պատճառ դառնալ, ուստի շատ հազվադեպ եմ ուշանում: Համ էլ հիմա բջջայինը ահագին փրկում ա կարաս զանգես տեղյակ պահես որ կարողա մի քանի րոպե ուշանաս: 

Աղջիկների ուշացումները ներելի են, քանի որ հասկանում եմ, որ վերջին պահին կարող է ինչ-որ բան այնպես չլինել սանրվածքի կամ հագուստի հետ: Դիտավորյալ ուշացումները (երևի սպասողի համբերությունը ստուգելու նպատակով) երբեք չեմ արդարացնում քանի որ դա անհարգալից է սպասողի նկատմամբ և բացի այդ ուղղակի անլուրջ է (համբերությունը կարելի է ստուգել այլ եղանակներով): Ինչևէ՝ փոխադարձ հարգանքի դեպքում ուշացումները հազվադեպ են լինում իսկ ուշացման պատճառաբանությունները հասկանալի և ընդունելի: ՈՒղղակի ծաղիկներն են ափսոս՝ էս շոգին մի կես ժամ չեն դիմանա:

----------

armen9494 (11.09.2012), Reh32 (03.08.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Խրոնիկ ուշացող եմ…


Ես էլ :Blush:

----------


## Ուրվական

Սեփական տարբերակ. երբ ուզենամ, կուշանամ, երբ չուզենամ, հաստատ չեմ ուշանա:

----------


## WArmanW

> *Հարց տղաներին*`
> Թույլատրելի է, որ աղջիկները ուշանում են ժամադրությունից, և ինչքանո՞վ… 
> *ինչքա՞ն կսպասեք աղջկան, եթե նա ուշանում է…*


30 րոպե, եթե ինքը չասի ինչիա ուշացել ես չեմ էլ հարցնի:

----------


## Kuk

> *Հարց տղաներին*`
> 
> ինչքա՞ն կսպասեք աղջկան, եթե նա ուշանում է…


Մինչև մի հատ ծխեմ :Wink:

----------


## Fedayi

> *Հարց տղաներին*`
> Թույլատրելի է, որ աղջիկները ուշանում են ժամադրությունից, և ինչքանո՞վ… 
> ինչքա՞ն կսպասեք աղջկան, եթե նա ուշանում է… 
> [/I]


Էլ ինչ աղջիկ, որ չուշանա :Smile:  Ամբողջ քաղցրությունը դրանում ա, սեթևեթանքի մեջ...Բայց սրան էլ չափ կա...
Կսպասեմ 20 րոպե. ես ինձ էլ եմ հարգում...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վայ, էս հարցումը բա՞ց էր...  :Shok:   :Blush:  Խայտառակ եղանք։  :LOL: 

Ուրեմն ասեմ, որ դեռ դպրոցական ժամանակվանից շատ ճշտապահ էի, միշտ ժամանակից շուտ էի գնում հանդիպումների, իսկ ուրիշները, որպես կանոն, միշտ ուշանում էին։  :Angry2:  Ո՜նց էի ներվայնանում, բայց դե բան չէի ասում։ Եղել է, որ ընկերուհիներիս մի ժամ էլ եմ սպասել։ Իսկ որ փորձում եմ հիշել այդ տարիներին գոնե մի դեպք, երբ ես եմ ուշացել, չեմ կարողանում հիշել։ Ես միշտ վատագույն դեպքում ժամանակին էի գալիս։ Ու իմ ընկերական շրջապատում հայտնի էի որպես բացառիկ ճշտապահ մարդ։  :Rolleyes: 
Դե, դասերից երբեմն ուշանում էի, բայց դե էդ հեչ։  :Jpit:  Կարևորը՝ պայմանավորվածություններից չէի ուշանում։

Լավ, իսկ հիմա հին ու բարի պունկտուալ ժամանակներից վերադառնանք խայտառակ ներկա։  :LOL:  Ինստիտուտի մոտավորապես 3-րդ, 4-րդ կուրսերից սկսած քիչ–քիչ դառա անճշտապահ։ Հա, շատ սահուն կերպով, ես էլ չնկատեցի, թե հատկապես ինչից ու կոնկրետ երբվանից։  :Dntknw:  Սկսեցի մշտապես ուշանալ թե՛ դասերից, թե՛ ընկերների հետ հանդիպումներից, թե՛ նույնիսկ դասախոսիս հետ պայմանավորվածություններից...  :Blush:  Մի խոսքով՝ իսկական խայտառակություն...

Դե, ակումբցիները ամենալավը գիտեն իմ ուշացումների մասին։ Կարոտել եք, չէ՞։  :Tongue:   :LOL:  Բայց դե Ակումբի հանդիպումներին ուշանալը իմ մենաշնորհը չէր, համարյա բոլորն էլ ուշանում էին, համենայնդեպս, հիմնականում ինձնից հետո էլի մարդիկ գալիս էին։  :Jpit: 

Հիմա երբեմն պատահում է, որ չեմ ուշանում (ահագին առաջընթաց ա, չէ՞  :Hands Up: ), բայց ավելի հաճախ, ցավոք, ուշանում եմ...  :Sad: 




> *Հարց աղջիկներին*`
> Եթե գաք հանդիպման համար նշանակված վայրը, իսկ տղան դեռ չի եկել, ինչքա՞ն եք պատրաստ սպասել…


Երևի մի կես ժամ կսպասեի, չնայած մինչև ամուսնանալս նման դեպք չի եղել. միշտ ժամանակին եկել են։  :Smile:

----------


## Apsara

Խրոնիկ ուշացող եմ, բայց Հայկը սկսել է ինձ դաստիարակել, ինքը ահավոր պունկտուալ է և չի սիրում ուշանալ, ես էլ չեմ ուզում, որ ինքը ինձ շատ սպասի չեմ ուշանում, ինչ վերաբերվում է առավոտներին, ես էլ Երկնայինի նման խնդիր ունեմ արթնանալու, միայն մի բան կարող է ինձ ստիպել արթնանալ ճիշտ ժամին և չուշանալ՝ Հայկին տեսնելու միտքը... :Blush:

----------


## Selene

Ես քվեարկել եմ նախավերջին տարբերակի օգտին՝ նայած ժամանակ :Blush: 
Հիմնականում աշխատում եմ չուշանալ, ինչը  միշտ չէ, որ ինձ հաջողվում է, չնայած ոչ միշտ եմ իմ մեղքով ուշանում, ներկայիս երթևեկության պայմաններում որքան էլ ճիշտ հաշվարկ անես, մեկ է :Sad:  Դպրոցում, ԲՈՒՀ-ում, ընկերուհիներիս հետ պայմանավորված լինելիս միշտ ժամանակին տեղում եմ եղել :Smile:  Թեև բնավորությամբ հանգիստ եմ, տանել չեմ կարողանում սպասել :Blush: , ահավոր նյարդայնանում եմ, բայց դե որ պետք է, սպասում եմ :Wink: : 



> _Հարց աղջիկներին`
> Եթե գաք հանդիպման համար նշանակված վայրը, իսկ տղան դեռ չի եկել, ինչքա՞ն եք պատրաստ սպասել…_


Կախված է այդ տղային տեսնելու ցանկությունից՝ 5 րոպեից մինչև կես ժամ, չնայած կես ժամից հետո, երբ գա, նախանձելի չի լինի իր վիճակը էլի :LOL:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ ուշացման վերաբերյալ հարցերում շատ հետաքրքիր են թվում ազգային տարբերությունները: Այ օրինակ՝ մեզ՝ հայերիս համար, ի՞նչ է ուշանալը: Ասենք՝ հինգ րոպե ուշանալուն գրեթե ոչ ոք ուշադրություն չի դարձնում: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկի ծնունդն է կամ ինչ-որ ուրիշ ոչ օֆիցիալ հավաքույթ, նույնիսկ մի քսան րոպե ուշ գնալը ուշանալ չէ: 

Քանի որ սովորում եմ աշխարհի բոլոր ծայրերից եկած մարդկանց հետ, միջմշակութային հարցեր հաճախ ենք քննարկում, անգամ՝ նման դասընթացներ ունենք: Ու հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, որ ամեն ազգ յուրովի է ընկալում ուշանալը:
Ասենք՝ Աֆրիկայում, կես ժամ ուշանալը լրիվ նորմալ է, ոչ ոք ավելի շուտ չի էլ գա: Իսկ օրինակ՝ բրազիլացիներն ու իսպանացիներ, շատ նորմալ են ընկալում հավաքույթին հայտվել մի երկու ժամ ուշացումով: Ճապոնացիները ինչ ժամ ասում են, հենց այդ ժամն էլ նկատի ունեն, և ցանկացած րոպե ուշացումը լավ չի դիտվում: Իսկ դե գերմանացիների դեպքում էլ ճիշտ ժամին գալն արդեն իսկ ուշացում է:   :Jpit:  Լավ է` մի քանի րոպե շուտ գաս, որովհետև ամեն ինչ սկսվում է վայրկյանների ճշտությամբ, և ուշացողներին բոլորը թարս աչքով են նայում:

Այնպես որ, ուշանալն ինքնին այնպիսի հարց է, որ միանշանակ չի ընկալվում: Նայած, թե որտեղ ես, ինչ մշակույթի մեջ: Հայաստանում, կարծում եմ, մի քանի րոպե ուշանալը մեծ մեղք չէ:  :Wink:

----------

Arpine (08.09.2012), Ուլուանա (22.09.2012)

----------


## Ծով

Ընտրել եմ նայած ժամանակը, որովհետև մեկ-մեկ ում հետ պայմանավորվել եմ, էլի ուշացած, բայց իրանից շուտ եմ հասնում տեղ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես իմ խնդիրը ոչ թե պունկտուալ չլինելու մեջ է, այլ ես պարզապես ժամանակի զգացողություն չունեմ, իսկ ժամացույցին հազվադեպ եմ նայում: Թողնում եմ ենթագիտակցական սլաքների վրա ու արդյունքում գրեթե միշտ դուրս եմ գալիս հենց այն ժամին, երբ պիտի արդեն տեղում լինեի/ սա ընդհանրապես/..
Իսկ ժամադրությունից հատուկ չեմ ուշանա երբեք /էն ձևիստ աղջիկների նման/ ու եթե մարդ ես հիմա, տղա ա էլի հանկարծ ուշանա, կսպասեմ ինչքան որ կկարողանամ :LOL:  հատուկ այն բանի համար, որ հաջորդ անգամ իմ ուշանալու դեպքում ինքն էլ սպասի...չգամ, տեսնեմ գնացել ա :Shok:  :Xeloq:  :LOL: 
Էսքանը գրելու տեղը պիտի գրեի. ես ուշանում եմ միշտ ու ամեն տեղ :Blush: 
Հ.Գ....քննություններից չեմ ուշանում, եթե բանավոր չի... :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սեփական տարբերակ. երբ ուզենամ, կուշանամ, երբ չուզենամ, հաստատ չեմ ուշանա:


+1 Եթե ուշանում եմ, ապա նպատակադրված

----------


## Ծով

> +1 Եթե ուշանում եմ, ապա նպատակադրված


Դե լավ, էլ մի...չի՞ պատահել, որ չնպատակադրված ուշացել ես...խցանում, եսիմ ինչ... :Shok:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ժամանակին շատ պունկտուալ էի այնպես, որ չէի պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես կարելի է ժամադրությունից ուշանալ: Ժամանակի ընթացքում ստիպված նրանց՝ Հայաստանցիներին հարմարվեցի: Արդեն իմաստ չէր ունենում ճիշտ ժամանակին գնալ հանդիպման: Բայց քանի որ հենց սկզբից ունեցել եմ պունկտուալության սկզբունքը, դրա համար, երբ որ պետք է ճիշտ ժամին եմ լինում հանդիպմայն վայրում և նույնիսկ ժամանակից շուտ քանի որ միքիչ վախ կա, որ կարող է ժամանակին չհասնեմ, դրա համար շուտ եմ տնից դուրս գալիս:
Այս պահին ես նորից պունկտուալ եմ դարձել  :Smile:  Եվրոպայում եթե ժամանակը շատ «թանկ արժե»: Մի թեթև շեղում և կործանված ես՝ օրը վարի է գնում:




> _Հարց տղաներին`
> Թույլատրելի է, որ աղջիկները ուշանում են ժամադրությունից, և ինչքանո՞վ…
> ինչքա՞ն կսպասեք աղջկան, եթե նա ուշանում է…_


Կապ չունի աղջիկ է, թե տղա, ամեն դեպքում սխալ եմ համարում ուշացումները, եթե իհարկե հարգելի պատճառներով չի ուշանում:
Աղջկան կսպասեմ 10-15 րոպե հետո կզանգեմ, եթե իմանամ գալու է, կսպասեմ մինչև վերջ՝ մինչև որ գա: Բնականաբար ինչքան ուշանա այնքան ավելի «չոր» բարևի կարժանանա  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.09.2012)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> _Եթե գաք հանդիպման համար նշանակված վայրը, իսկ տղան դեռ չի եկել, ինչքա՞ն եք պատրաստ սպասել…_


Էսօր ես էլի ուշացել էի  :LOL: 
Ինձ մի 5-10 րոպե սպասել են բայց լավ պրծա  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

> Դե լավ, էլ մի...չի՞ պատահել, որ չնպատակադրված ուշացել ես...խցանում, եսիմ ինչ...


Չէ, էդ միշտ հաշվարկած ունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ, էդ միշտ հաշվարկած ունեմ


Բա՞ որ երկրաշարժ լինի կամ ավելի վատ բան, ասենք օրինակ միտինգ :LOL:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Խրոնիկ ուշացող եմ , բնավորության գիծա նույնիսկ դարձել , չեմ էլ նեղվում , հիմա ինչ անեմ , որ չեմ կարում ինձ տրամադրել շուտ դուրս գալ :LOL:  արդեն իմ մեջ  ծրագրավորածա՝ «ուշանալ»  :LOL:  )




> Հարց աղջիկներին`
> Եթե գաք հանդիպման համար նշանակված վայրը, իսկ տղան դեռ չի եկել, ինչքա՞ն եք պատրաստ սպասել…


Նայած ով է այդ տղան , եթե սիրած էակնա ու գիտեմ որ հաստատ գալույա , միշտ էլ կսպասեմ (հակառակում էլ եմ համոզված ) :Blush:  , եթե կողմնակի մարդ է կսպասեմ  20 րոպե,  ոչ ավել   :Tongue:  (վերջիվերջո 21րդ դարում ենք ապրում կարելի է զանգել , պարզել ուշացման պատճառը )... :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

> Բա՞ որ երկրաշարժ լինի կամ ավելի վատ բան, ասենք օրինակ միտինգ


Եթե երկրաշարժ եղավ, Աստված մի արասցե իհարկե, ապա այն մարդիկ, ում հետ հանդիպմանը ուշանում եմ, չեն անհանգստանա, այն պարզ պատճառով, որ այլ մտածելիք կունենան։




> 10-15 րոպե ուշանալն ուշանալ չէ…  	
> Նորմարդ


Ժող, սուտ ա ասում, 20-30 րոպեն էլ իր համար ուշանալ չէ  :Angry2:

----------


## Shah

Եթե ինձնից ա կախված ուշանալ-չուշանալը, այսինքն տրնսպորտում խցանումների մեջ չեմ մնացել կամ էլ այլ ֆորս մաժորային իրավիճակների մեջ չեմ, ապա պունկտուալ եմ: Ինքս աղջկա հետ ժամադրության ժամանակ զանգելու հնարավորության բացակայության դեպքում կսպասեմ 20 րոպեից ոչ ավել... Իմ ուշանալու դեպքում էլ տեղյակ կպահեմ հնարավորին սահմաններում:

----------


## Monk

Ամենավատ սովորություններիցս մեկն է ուշանալը: Հիմնականում կամ ուշանում եմ, կամ էլ «հոգուն վրա հասնում»: Չնայած միշտ ամաչում եմ այս սովորությանս համար, բայց ամեն անգամ էլի հաջողացնում եմ ուշանալ: Էն տպավորությունն է, որ ժամանակը միշտ մի փոքր չի հերիքում:

----------

Reh32 (03.08.2010), ՆանՍ (03.05.2011)

----------


## Agni

Իմ ամենանյարդայնալի պահը սպասելնա, երբ ուշանում են... ինքս ահավոր վատ եմ զգում, երբ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով ստիպում եմ ինձ սպասել, դրա համար փորձում եմ  չուշանալ… Բայց զարմանում եմ խրոնիկ ուշացողների վրա ու չեմ հասկանում պատճառը... :Xeloq:  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.08.2010), Անամնիսիս (02.08.2010), Շինարար (29.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Եթե փողոցում եմ պայմանավորված, ապա միայն ֆորս–մաժորային դեպքերում եմ ուշանում, իսկ եթե տնային պայմաններում, կամ օֆիսային, այսինքն՝ աշխատանքի գնալիս, պարտադիր ուշանում եմ  :Smile:  Ընդ որում շատ եմ ուզում չուշանալ  :Jpit:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.08.2010), Reh32 (03.08.2010), Հայուհի (03.08.2010), Մանուլ (03.08.2010)

----------


## Yevuk

Միշտ գալիս եմ ճիշտ ժամանակին: Մեկ-մեկ ինքս էլ եմ զարմանում, թե ոնց ա տենց ստացվում. :Dntknw:  հենց մտնում եմ համալսարան, զանգը տալիս ա, գնում եմ հանդիպման, նայում եմ ժամին ու... ուղիղ ժամին եմ եկել: Երեբեք չեմ սիրել ուշանալ, բայց դե ոնց էլ լինի, մեկ-մեկ էղել ա, որ ուշանամ, բայց էդ պահերին ինձ շատ վատ եմ զգում, որ մյուսներին սպասացնում եմ: Բայց հիմա մի տակծիկա եմ մշակել. ուշացողների հետ ուշ եմ գնում ու որ իրանք ուշանում են, ես ավելի եմ ուշանում:  :Jpit:  Ոնց որ ասում են. "Шеф появляется в последний момент":  :Cool:  :LOL:  Երբ որ ինձ հետ հանդիպման ուշանում են, հենց նշանակված ժամից 1 րոպե անցնում ա, սկում եմ զանգել: 




> Հարց աղջիկներին`
> Եթե գաք հանդիպման համար նշանակված վայրը, իսկ տղան դեռ չի եկել, ինչքա՞ն եք պատրաստ սպասել…


Դե, որ էկել եմ արդեն, հաստատ հետ չեմ գնա: Կսպասեմ ինչքան էլ, որ պետք լինի, իսկ այ հետո, որ տղան գա, մենակ Աստված գիտի՝ ինչ կանեմ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

Իմ մոտ ամեն ինչ անկանխատեսելի ա. կարող ա մի դեպքում կես ժամ շուտ տեղ հասնեմ ու անկապ սպասեմ` ինքս իմ վռազող բնավորությունը փնովելով, մյուս դեպքում` մի 10 րոպե ուշանամ: Բայց դե դեպքերի մեծ մասում նենց ա ստացվում, որ ճիշտ եմ տեղ հասնում, ± մի 5 րոպե:

----------

Մանուլ (03.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չեմ սիրում ուշանալ (է էտ ո՞վա սիրում որ  :LOL: ): Բայց հիմնականում աշխատում գոնե այդ ուշացումնել համով հոտով  :LOL:  լինի, ասենք՝ 30 րոպե - ի փոխարեն 5-10 րոպե ու գտնում որ նորմալ է, քանի որ ճանապարհ է վերջիվերջո ու ինչքան ճիշտ ռաշշոտով   :LOL:  շարժվես 5-10 րոպե էս կողմ էն կողմ կլինի:

----------


## sharick

Վաաայ ժողովուրդ քվեարկեցի նոր կարդացի թեման .... փաստորեն ժամադրությունից ուշանալ կամ ճուշանալու մասին ա խոսքը?? (իսկ ես հասկացել էի ընդհանրապես ուշանալու մասին ա խոսքը ) ուրեմն ասեմ որ ես ընդհանրապես ուշանալ չեմ սիրում (իսկ ժամադրության չեմ գնացել , դեռ փոքր եմ.....)

----------


## Երկնային

> Վաաայ ժողովուրդ քվեարկեցի նոր կարդացի թեման .... փաստորեն ժամադրությունից ուշանալ կամ ճուշանալու մասին ա խոսքը?? (իսկ ես հասկացել էի ընդհանրապես ուշանալու մասին ա խոսքը ) ուրեմն ասեմ որ ես ընդհանրապես ուշանալ չեմ սիրում (իսկ ժամադրության չեմ գնացել , դեռ փոքր եմ.....)


_Չէ, մենակ ժամադրության մասին չի_

----------

sharick (03.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Որոշակի իրադարձություններ կան, որոնցից չեմ ուշանում: Այդպիսիք են քաղաքից դուրս գնալը, խաշ ուտելը, ամուսնանալը: Աշխատանքից միշտ ուշանում եմ, դասիցել էի ուշանում, առաջի 45 րոպեն միշտ չէի նստում  :Jpit:  Ժամադրություններից՝ վախտը գիտի: Հիմա էն հարցը էդքան սուր չի, որովհետ բոլորի մոտ բջջային կա, զանգում քֆրտում ես 5 րոպեն մեկ, ժամանակդ անցնում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Rammstein (03.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.07.2013)

----------


## Դեկադա

չեմ սիրում ոչ պունկտուլությունը: Չեմ ուշանում: Հակառակ ես միշտ նշանակված ժամից 5 րոպե շուտ եմ հասնում: Բայց ներում եմ տրամաբանված ուշացումները:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> չեմ սիրում ոչ պունկտուլությունը: Չեմ ուշանում: Հակառակ ես միշտ նշանակված ժամից 5 րոպե շուտ եմ հասնում: Բայց ներում եմ տրամաբանված ուշացումները:


 Ես ավելի շատ «նեռվայնանում» եմ, երբ զանգում ասում են թե 5 րոպե կուշանան, ու մի ժամ ուշ են գալիս, հանգիստ խղճով, իբր զգուշացրել են  :Goblin:

----------

Kita (03.08.2010), Valentina (04.08.2010), Yevuk (03.08.2010), Երկնային (03.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.08.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ես ավելի շատ «նեռվայնանում» եմ, երբ զանգում ասում են թե 5 րոպե կուշանան, ու մի ժամ ուշ են գալիս, հանգիստ խղճով, իբր զգուշացրել են


Էտ դեպքում ես էլ եմ ահավոր նյարդայնանում ու քիչ ա մնում մի ծանր բանով գլխներին տամ: Էտ արդեն անպատասխանատվություն ա:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մամա ջան,  սա իմ  կյանքի  աաաաաամենացավոտ թեմանա:Ես  գիտեմ,  որ  դա  վատ  սովորությունա, բայց  իմ ճակատին  երևի  գրածա էդ  անտեր մնացած ուշանալը: Եթե 5- 10 րոպե(ամենաքիչը)  չուշանամ,  կմեռնեմ:Մի  անգամ դպրոց  մի  քիչ շուտ մտա,  ասին` յաաաաաաաա մի գերան  մտցնենք  պատը,  էն  էլ 2  ժամ  հետո  վատացա,  մամաս  էկավ,  տարավ  տուն:Կամ`  իստիտուտի  առաջին  կուրսում էի, վախենում էինք , որ  հեսա վայ բացակա  կդնեն,  շուտ  էինք  դասի  գնում, համ էլ  ուրախացել  էի  որ  չեմ  ուշանում:  Բայց  մի  օր  էլ  տենց  ափալ-թափալ  վազեցի մետրո , ու ,որ  չուշանայի,  ձեռքս մտցրի դռների արանքը,  որ  բացվի, էն էլ արդեն  2-րդ  անգամ  պիտի  բացեր,  չբացեց: Ու  արդեն մետրոն ուզումա  գնա,  չի  կարում :LOL:  Լավա մի  դռբով  մարդ  կար,  միջի  կողմից  ուժով  դռները բացեց,  մտա, թեչե  մերոնք արդեն  խաշլամա պիտի  ուտեին :LOL:   Այ  էդ  էլ  շուտ  գնալու  խերն ա, բա? :Tongue:

----------

Kita (03.08.2010), Հայուհի (03.08.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Մի հատ ձեւ կա, ես մեկ-մեկ կիրառում եմ: Եթե մեկի հետ պայմանավորվում եմ, ու գիտեմ, որ խրոնիկ ուշացող ա, ասենք` ժամը 17:30 ասելու փոխարեն պայմանավորվում եմ ժամը *ուղիղ* 17:24: Հիմնականում օգնում ա, ու օրինակ` մի 40 րոպե ուշացող մարդը տենց դեպքում կարող ա 15 րոպե ուշանալով բավարարվի:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (03.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (05.07.2013)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> Մի հատ ձեւ կա, ես մեկ-մեկ կիրառում եմ: Եթե մեկի հետ պայմանավորվում եմ, ու գիտեմ, որ խրոնիկ ուշացող ա, ասենք` ժամը 17:30 ասելու փոխարեն պայմանավորվում եմ ժամը *ուղիղ* 17:24: Հիմնականում օգնում ա, ու օրինակ` մի 40 րոպե ուշացող մարդը տենց դեպքում կարող ա 15 րոպե ուշանալով բավարարվի:


Ինձ բոլոր  տեղերում  արդեն  կես  ժամ շուտ  են  կանչում, որ  ճիշտ  ժամանակին  գամ,  բայց քուրոն ջոկումաաաաաաա :LOL:

----------

aragats (14.05.2011), Reh32 (04.08.2010), Ուլուանա (22.09.2012)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> _Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում ուշացումներին…
> Արդյո՞ք դուք խրոնիկ ուշացողներ եք, թե՞ միշտ ժամանակին եք հասնում հանդիպման վայրը, կամ էլ նույնիսկ նշանակված ժամանակից շուտ…_


Ժամանակին խրոնիկ ուշացող էի: Հիմա միշտ ժամանակին եմ գալիս և ուշացողներին չեմ սիրում:




> _Հարց տղաներին`
> Թույլատրելի է, որ աղջիկները ուշանում են ժամադրությունից, և ինչքանո՞վ… 
> ինչքա՞ն կսպասեք աղջկան, եթե նա ուշանում է…_


Մի անգամ մի ժամ կանգնել, սպասել եմ, հիմար էի  :Fool: 
Հիմա 15-20 րոպե կսպասեի, որից հետո կգնայի մոտակա ռեստորան, ինձ համար հանգիստ գարեջուր կխմեի, նրան էլ կզանգահարեի, կասեի, որ այդտեղ գա:

----------


## Հայուհի

Ինչ ցավոտ թեմա ա :Sad:  Դպրոցում միշտ դասերից ուշանում էի, չնայած որ դպրոցը հենց մեր տան դիմացն էր, ու մի քանի վայրկյան էր տևում այնտեղ հասնելը... Խեղճ դասատուներս մեռան ասելով, որ դպրոց 09:00-ից հետո չմտնեմ, բայց դե իմ դեմը ո՞վ կարա առնի :LOL: 
Բարեբախտաբար բուհ Երևանում ընդունվեցի, տրանսպորտը ժամովա , չեմ ուշանում... բայց մեկ-մեկ պատահումա, և օգնության է հասնում դերասանությունս, իբր տրանսպորտ չկար, դրա համար եմ ուշացել... Կարևորը դասախոսները հավատում են :Jpit: 
Ճիշտա ես էլ եմ փոքր, բայց մի անգամ ժամադրության գնացել եմ :Blush:  ավելին ՝ զարմացա, որ մեջս կամք գտա էդ տղային 10 րոպե սպասեցի, բայց կարևորը էնա, որ տենց էլ ընկերություն չարեցինք :Yahoo:

----------


## Reh32

ես  միշտ  ուշանում  եմ,  չնայած  միշտ  ամաչում  եմ  ուշանալուս  համար :Blush:  հիմա  ասեմ  թե  ինչի  եմ  ուշանում.  Միշտ  փորձում  եմ  լինել  ճիշտ  ժանանակին. ոչ  շուտ,  ոչ  ուշ, բայց  հլը  որ  իմ  մոտ  էտքան  լավ  չի  ստացվում :Cool:

----------

ՆանՍ (04.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ինչել թեմայա՜  :Cool: 

Չեմ կարդացել թեմայի գրառումները, բայց կանխատեսում եմ, բոլորը հիմնականում ուշացողներ են:  :Jpit: 

Դէ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր տրագետիկ ձևով են ընդունում այդ փաստը, բայց կան մարդիկ, որ դրան լրիվ նորմալ են նայում:

Հիմնականում աշխատում եմ չուշանալ և ասեմ որ ստացվում է: Ուշանում եմ կամ խցանումների պատճառով, կամ էլ այլ հարգելի պատճառով:
Դե լինում են դեպքեր, երբ ճանաչելով դիմացինիդ հանգիստ, մի քիչ էլ ուշանալով տեղ էս հասնում :Jpit:  բայց հիմնականում աշխատում եմ չուշանալ, քանի որ հասկանում եմ դիմացինիս այդ պահի վիճակը: :Tongue:

----------


## Ameli

Չեմ սիրում ոչ սպասեցնել, ոչ էլ սպասել: Ճիշտ է սպասելը հաճելի չի , բայց այնուամենայնիվ պետք չի դրանից մեծ պատմություն սարքել, նեռվեր քայքայել, տրամադրություն փչացնել, 10-15 կսպասեի , հետո կզանգեի , ու եթե զանգից պարզվեր, որ երկար եմ սպասելու կամ կզբոսնեմ, կամ որևէ օգտակար բանով կզբաղվեմ

----------


## ***Mademoiselle Divo***

> Աաաաաաաա պալիտ եղա ես եմ առաջինը քվեարկել:
> 
> Խրոնիկ ուշացող եմ…


Արտ դու անգամ դասերից էիր ուշանում ու նենց հանգիստ դեմքով էիր մտնում ներս, ոնց որ բան չէր եղել, բայց ասենք Ղուկասյանից մի 5 հատ բացակա ունեիր արդեն :ՃՃՃ էն ավագն էլ ջանասիրաբար ուշացումներդ նշում էր........էէէէէէէէէէէհ, էդ էլ անցավ :Ճ

----------


## erexa

Ես, որ շատ եմ ուզում չուշանամ, թարսի պես ավելի շատ եմ ուշանում:  Եվրոպայի ռոբոտ մարդիկ էլ չեն սիրում նման բաներ: Բայց իմ բնավորությունն իմանալով, որոշներն ուզած չուզած հարմարվել են:  :Jpit:  Մի դեպք հիշեցի: Մի օր առավոտ շուտ էի արթնացել, (սովորաբար դասի գնալու ժամանակ վերջի րոպեներին էի արթնանում) այդ օրը բացառություն էր: Ուրախացել էի, որ շուտ եմ վերկացել և ուշանալուս շանսը շատ փոքր ա: Այնքան այս կողմ այն կողմ գնացի, որ սովորականից ավելի շատ ուշացա: Դրանից հետո որոշեցի, որ <<ժամանակից շուտ>> չարժե  արթնանալ:  :Nono:

----------

Arpine (08.09.2012)

----------


## Մովսես

Ես կամ շուտ եմ հասնում, կամ ուշ եմ հասնում  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ես կամ շուտ եմ հասնում, կամ ուշ եմ հասնում


Ոնց որ բոլորը  :LOL:  Հնարավոր ա՞ հենց ժամադրության ճիշտ րոպեին հասնել, իհարկե ոչ, ժամացույցների շեղվածության չափը միայն հերիք ա 5 րոպե ուշ հասնելու համար:

Կարևոր տեղերից հիմնականում չեմ ուշանում: Եթե ուշանում եմ, թույլատրելի չափով եմ ուշանում, տնից դուրս գալուց էլ էդ զգում եմ ու համարում եմ թույլատրելի սահմանում: Շուտ համարյա չեմ հասնում: Հիմնականում ժամանդրության 2-10 րոպե ուշացման սահմանում: Ու միևնույնն ա, ես միշ սպասողի դերում եմ լինում:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես միշտ ժամանակին եմ տեղ հասնում, երբեմն, նույնիսկ ժամանակից շուտ: Միայն մի անգամ էր, որ 40 րոպե նշանակված ժամից ուշացել եմ  :Blush: 
2 տարի առաջ էր, ակումբի Ինչուիկին, Մանուլին ու Հայուհուն պետք է հանդիպեի: Դե ես ռոյոնից եկած աղջիկ եմ, սխալ երթուղային էի նստել: Գնացի հասա Մոնումենտ, նոր հասկացա, որ սխալ եմ նստել  :LOL:  Մինչև նորից հետ գնացի 40 րոպե անցավ  :Jpit:

----------


## einnA

Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ եթե միայն աղջիկներն են պայմանավորվում իրար հետ հանդիպելու, բոլորը գրեթե նույն ժամանակին հասնում են` ժամադրված ժամից մինիմում 10-15 րոպե ուշ  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (22.09.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ուշանալուս պատճառը վերջապես հայտնաբերել եմ. ես ժամանակի զգացում չունեմ։ Շուտ արթնանալն ինձ համար խնդիր չի, ու նշանակություն չունի՝ ինչքան ժամանակ ունեմ, ուղղակի միշտ լավատեսորեն եմ նայում մինչև պայմանավորված ժամն ընկած ժամանակին. ինձ միշտ թվում է, թե էդ ընթացքում լիքը բան կհասցնեմ անել, բայց, որպես կանոն, ակնկալածիս հազիվ կեսի համար է ժամանակ լինում, իսկ քանի որ որոշ անհրաժեշտ բաներ միայն վերջում է հնարավոր անել, սովորաբար ուշանում եմ։ Թե չէ մնացած հարցերում ես շատ պարտաճանաչ, պատասխանատու, խելոք բալիկ եմ  :LOL: ։

----------

Ֆոտոն (22.09.2012)

----------


## Sagittarius

Դե էլ չասեմ... էս երկրում /Գերմանիա/ «ուշանալ» բառը բառարանում չկա...  :Jpit:  

Իսկ եթե լուրջ ստեղ ահավոր փոխվել եմ: Հայաստանում «ուշանալ» շատ հաճախ հասկանում էի կես ժամ, մեկ ժամ և նույնիսկ ավել ուշացում: Իսկ հիմա նույնիսկ տաս-տասնհինգ րոպեն անսովոր մեծ ուշացում ա: Բոլորն էլ մեկ-մեկ ուշանում են, բայց ստեղ նույնիսկ եթե մի հինգ րոպե ուշանում են, զանգում են, կամ sms գրում:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ եթե միայն աղջիկներն են պայմանավորվում իրար հետ հանդիպելու, բոլորը գրեթե նույն ժամանակին հասնում են` ժամադրված ժամից մինիմում 10-15 րոպե ուշ


Մանկությունս հիշեցրիր:  :Jpit: 

Մի անգամ, ես ու մամաս և տատիս եղբորս հետ պիտի հանդիպեինք: Ձմեռ էր, կարծեմ տրանսպորտ էլ նորմալ չկար: Հիշում եմ, որ անտանելի շատ ուշանում էինք մամայիս հետ, ու ես շատ անհանգստանում էի: Ախր տատիս ու եղբայրս կմրսեն, ձյուն ա, բուք ա: Էդպես անհանգստանալով մեկուկես ժամից ավել ուշ հասանք: Ու... ու պարզվեց, որ տատիենք հենց նոր էին հասել:  :Shok:   Էդ օրվանից, որ մամաս ու տատիս պայմանավորվում են, ես հանգիստ եմ. միշտ էլ, ինչքան էլ ուշանան, համարյա իրար հետ են հասնում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Մովսես

> Ոնց որ բոլորը  Հնարավոր ա՞ հենց ժամադրության ճիշտ րոպեին հասնել, իհարկե ոչ, ժամացույցների շեղվածության չափը միայն հերիք ա 5 րոպե ուշ հասնելու համար:


Դե շուտ ասելով, ես կարող ա 15 րոպե շուտ հասնեմ, այլ ոչ թե 5 րոպե շուտ, բայց ես մի քիչ էլ անջատված եմ սովորաբար, որը լավ չի մարդկային հարաբերությունների համար  :LOL:

----------

